# Artificial Flowers



## debodun (Sep 20, 2017)

Tacky or time saving?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't like them but I do have one very nice fake palm in my living room...it looks real.  Since I travel I can't have real plants.  Ive tried that self watering as seen on TV thing but it didn't work.


----------



## Wren (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm hopeless with plants so have a few silk ones around my home,  they look real and that suits me....


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2017)

I have some artificial ferns sitting along the top of the partial wall between my kitchen and the rest of the living area.  Since it's way above  my head, I wasn't about to have to get up there and water live plants on a regular basis.  The silk ones look quite real and I only take them down a couple times a year for a good shake and a go-over with the vacuum sweeper to get rid of dust.  

I have the proverbial "black thumb"; I kill anything that comes into the house.  Plants have been known to commit suicide in the back of my car on the way home from the nursery.  I actually killed a preserved fern once and I killed an artificial Christmas tree.  I'm the Grim Reaper of green things.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 20, 2017)

Depends on the situation. I can grow ferns outside without a problem but inside I don't do well with them.  But for me I don't care for fake plants in my house.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> I have some artificial ferns sitting along the top of the partial wall between my kitchen and the rest of the living area.  Since it's way above  my head, I wasn't about to have to get up there and water live plants on a regular basis.  The silk ones look quite real and I only take them down a couple times a year for a good shake and a go-over with the vacuum sweeper to get rid of dust.
> 
> I have the proverbial "black thumb"; I kill anything that comes into the house.  Plants have been known to commit suicide in the back of my car on the way home from the nursery.  I actually killed a preserved fern once and I killed an artificial Christmas tree.  I'm the Grim Reaper of green things.




Im the same but used travel as an excuse.


----------



## neotheone (Sep 20, 2017)

I should plant plastic flowers outside, the rabbits & squirrels probably won't bother them...


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2017)

A woman I worked with once told the story of a fern that someone gave her. She watered it and gave it plant food and swore it was growing. When she knocked it out of the pot to replant it, she found out it was artificial. This sounds like an apocryphal story. All those years and she never touched it or anything ???


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a couple of artificial  ivy plants hanging by each side of a window that gets no sun at all. Better than nothing. Twice a year I take the pot and all,hang it on my wash line and spray the whole thing with the hose to freshen it up. They do get dusty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2017)

Real or artificial doesn't matter to me.

I'm more concerned with the quality of the plants and the way they are maintained.  I hate to see plastic flowers peeking out of the snow at the cemetery or silk flower displays covered with dust and cobwebs as much as I hate to see live plants and flowers that have been neglected.

I have three house plants that I try to maintain and I buy a few grocery store flowers or flowering plants in the winter.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2017)

I prefer real and still have a few I take care of. Today's artificial plants and some flowers look very nice! 

The mistake some people make is not cleaning them every week. Dusty fake plants look terrible.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Real or artificial doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I'm more concerned with the quality of the plants and the way they are maintained.  I hate to see plastic flowers peeking out of the snow at the cemetery or silk flower displays covered with dust and cobwebs as much as I hate to see live plants and flowers that have been neglected.
> 
> I have three house plants that I try to maintain and I buy a few grocery store flowers or flowering plants in the winter.



If I'm home for awhile I always buy fresh cut flowers to put in a vase, usually from Trader Joe's....their prices are the best around here for flowers.

It always brightens my mood and also makes me want to clean... can't have pretty flowers in a dirty house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a few plants around the house that I manage not to 'kill with kindness', I also have a black thumb generally.  I bought the aqua globes as seen on TV years ago CeeCee, and they were useless.  Now if I go out of town I just give my houseplants a good soaking before I leave, so far so good.  I've given up all outside flowers and vegetables since retirement, because they do need care if you go anywhere.  I spent a lot more time with outdoor gardening all those years when I was working full time and overtime oddly enough, you can always squeeze in the things you want to do if you desire.

  I put some silk flowers in a small pot in front of the house, summer flowers and then fall flowers, at the end of the season I rinse them off and put them in a bag until I need them again, will sometimes change them or add to them.  I never did like plastic flowers, but I can understand why some folks use them, especially years ago when the silk ones were rare.  It's nice to have some color around anyway you can get it. :sunshine:


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a few plants around the house that I manage not to 'kill with kindness', I also have a black thumb generally.  I bought the aqua globes as seen on TV years ago CeeCee, and they were useless.  Now if I go out of town I just give my houseplants a good soaking before I leave, so far so good.  I've given up all outside flowers and vegetables since retirement, because they do need care if you go anywhere.  I spent a lot more time with outdoor gardening all those years when I was working full time and overtime oddly enough, you can always squeeze in the things you want to do if you desire.
> 
> I put some silk flowers in a small pot in front of the house, summer flowers and then fall flowers, at the end of the season I rinse them off and put them in a bag until I need them again, will sometimes change them or add to them.  I never did like plastic flowers, but I can understand why some folks use them, especially years ago when the silk ones were rare.  It's nice to have some color around anyway you can get it. :sunshine:




I have tried silk flowers for some added color on my patio but the sun is so strong here in Fresno that it bleaches the color right out, they don't last very long.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 21, 2017)

debodun said:


> Tacky or time saving?



Dust collectors.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

I have no choice but to get artificial flowers and plants. I killed all my plants, even after trying my best to give them the proper care. I even killed succulents and a snake plant...who does that?! I have 2 artificial hanging plants, 3 that do not hang, and several small flowered silk plants. I think our place would look bare without them. I wouldn't care if someone thought they were tacky...they don't have to live here.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2017)

I have silk  flowers and rushes all over my house...they are not cheap to by...but the look absolutely real... so it saves a lot of remembering to feed and water etc...


I had the same problem as CC in Spain...if I put fake flowers out on the patio..or porch walls  they just faded away with the heat of the sun...but I didn't need to because we have gardeners who make sure our beautiful Oleander, and Night blooming jasmine next to my front door,  are kept watered etc..  however in the Casa I have fake Plants in Pot which are very realistic..


----------



## kaufen (Dec 10, 2017)

Depends on the situation.


----------

